# The Joel Surprenant Diaries



## Andrew Green (Jul 30, 2006)

"Days after his son was diagnosed as autistic insurance broker Joel Surprenant celebrated his 39th birthday and made a promise to himself and his son: He would lose a hundred pounds and fight a professional 185lb mixed martial artist in a cage and compete in a triathlon in the same day. 

He would do this to demonstrate to his son that anything is possible.  

Tonight, Joel is fighting UFC veteran Wes Sims on national television in the main event of the WEC Ryan Bennett memorial card. Joel shares with InsideFighting readers his journey in a personal diary series, taking us all the way from his decision last December to fight night tonight."[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
_[/FONT]


----------

